# Addison's disease



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm asking this for my neighbour,she has a chihuahua with Addison's disease.Has anybody's dog had it ? or any info


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is some interesting stuff I found:

Natural Treatment of Addison's Disease (Hypoadrenocorticism) in Pets © - All Natural Pet Care Blog | All Natural Pet Care Blog

Herbal Remedies for Canine Addison's Disease | Addisons in Dogs

Addisons Disease in Dogs - Causes, Symptoms and Treatment

Addisons Disease In Your Dog - Treating Hypoadrenocorticism

Addisons Disease Dog Symptoms Diagnosis and Treatment

AddisonDogs | Complementary Therapies

ADDISON?S DISEASE

Properly Diagnosing Addisons Disease and Your Dogs Treatment Options - Whole Dog Journal Article

Holistic Care for Dogs with Addisons Disease - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------

